# how to block users internet connection!



## fahmi888 (Oct 25, 2004)

how to block the connection?actually i have done b4 but my root folder gone.the script still in /home/scripts. i have edit crontab.but it still not working. is it any other step to make it working?plzz help me

here my script sample:

#PC AZANIZAM
/sbin/iptables -I FORWARD -p TCP --destination-port 80 -m mac --mac-source 0x:0x:8x:4x:fx:ax -j DROP

my crontab file:

SHELL=/bin/bash
PATH=/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin
MAILTO=root
HOME=/

# run-parts
0 * * * * /home/scripts/./surfblock


p/s: plzzzz help me.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Dont you need to tell it which network device to use that rule with.

Why are you using Crontab to do this?


----------



## fahmi888 (Oct 25, 2004)

what u mean by ' which network device'? can u gimme an example? Actually i use crontab to automatically run this job everyday.b4 my system crash, i used it.but now everythings gone.


----------

